# DRL - Daytime Running Lights



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

When your DRLs are on, which lights are on? Mine is the low beam lights ( the one furthest on the side with magnifying glass projector ones).
Another question is, is there a way to change the settings for the parking lights to be on as the DRL instead? Via VAG-COM I supposed? Or do I need to change my NAR switch to European switch as well?
Please advice, TIA.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*

If the J519 is the same as in the Passat/Jetta, you can VAGCOM it so the front foglights are the DRLs. This is the way I have my B6 and my roommate's A5 set up, since we both have HIDs.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*

First off, to disable the DRL you need a VAG-COM. You can refer to the very bottom of this Mk5 thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...94727
Since the EOS shares most all of the electronic modules from the Mk5, you can refer to their findings to help us. We've used the VAG COM to disable the DRLs on the Eos my wife/I have.
As for which lights are on, I was pretty sure (but not 100% sure) that the high beams are on at a "lower percentage than normal" for your DRLs. Something along the lines of 15% intensity. But do not qutoe me on that for sure.
If you wanted your parking lights to be on instead of your DRLs and you didnt want to use a VAG COM, you'd need a European Headlight Switch. Then in the off position your DRLs would be on, in the next position (Parking Lights) your parking lights would be on. And in the last position your Headlights would be on. And of course, you'd have the ability then to run fogs in the 2nd spot.
HOWEVER, this would not work 100% as you wanted, because I'm fairly certain with the Euro switch in the Mk5 it mimics the Mk4 chassis in that your parking lights would REMAIN on when you turn the car off. In other words, you could accomplish what you want, but would ALWAYS have to turn the lights from the OFF to the PARKING position every time you started off.
Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_As for which lights are on, I was pretty sure (but not 100% sure) that the *high beams *are on at a "lower percentage than normal" for your DRLs. Something along the lines of 15% intensity. But do not qutoe me on that for sure.

I hope you mean *low *beam lights are on during DRLs. 
What about others who still have DRLs on? Is it the low beam lights or city lights? City lights = parking lights right?
To make this light talks less confusing, I am inserting this picture with its footnotes according to the EOS manual. Hope this will avoid any confusion.








1 - Low-beam lights
2 - High-beam lights
3 - Parking lights
4 - Turn Signal lights
5 - Fog lights


_Modified by darien at 10:12 AM 11-26-2006_


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_I hope you mean *low *beam lights are on during DRLs. 

Nope. I meant *HIGH* beams. That is why those idiots who drive around at night who forget to turn on their headlights have such annoying-angled DRLs.
Read this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daytime_running_lamp
Usually most car DRLs are a low-wattage *HIGH* beam offering. Again each car is different -- and I am not sure what criteria they have to meet (candle power, lumens, etc). But especially with Japense SUVs, I've noticed DRLs are high-beam lights that are very annoying at dusk/dawn.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (Shaka)*

I double-checked mine again, when my DRLs are on, the Low-Beam lights are on. I don't understand how come mine could be different than others?!!


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*

Darien ... just to clarify... i never said the Eos uses high beams. I just said that SOME (many!) cars use high beams. Since I've already disabled the DRLs on my wife's Eos, I am unable to quickly/easily tell you which bulbs illuminate anymore.
However, someone else may get on here hopefully and reply to you with information that is "Eos-specific" -- as I can not give you that info at this time. Cheers!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*

Just some food for thought about this whole DRL issue:
DRLs have been required by law in Scandinavia and Canada for over 10 years - in other words, every single car sold in these markets since the early 1990s has shipped with DRLs enabled. This has contributed to a significant reduction in accidents, most especially accidents arising from one vehicle turning out into a roadway (left or right turn) into the path of another vehicle.
More significantly, DRLs have resulted in a significant reduction in the number of small children (the elementary school ones) who have been hit by cars. It has been postulated that the little kids see the lights more readily than they see the body of the car.
So, before you turn the DRLs off, ask yourself: How would you feel if you wind up hitting a kid who runs out into the street (the kid's fault, obviously, not your fault), and then have to think about whether or not the kid would have seen you if the DRLs were on?
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_Nope. I meant *HIGH* beams. ...Read this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daytime_running_lamp

Ari:
When the Canadian legislation was passed back in 1990, all vehicles still used a common specification sealed beam headlamp - either a large round one that had both high and low beam filiments in it, four small round ones, or four small rectangular ones. Hence the provision to use the high beam light at reduced voltage, because it was thought that if the high beam lamp burned out, it would not present the same safety hazard at night that driving with a burned out low beam light presents.
Since 1990, automakers have moved away from using sealed beam headlights and now use a whole variety of custom-shaped lenses that are illuminated by small bulbs such as H7, H4, and so forth. The legislation has since evolved, reflecting the experience gained during the first few years (notably, that the bulbs don't burn out any faster when DRLs are enabled), and nowadays, the vast majority of new vehicles use the low beam light as a DRL. If the low beam light is halogen, it is sometimes operated at reduced voltage. If it is xenon, it is operated at full voltage. A very small minority of automakers made use of a very bright 'parking light' type of lamp for DRLs, but this seems to be going out of fashion pretty quickly.
Michael


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (PanEuropean)*

Shaka n Michael:
Thanks for the clarification. I think it makes sense to have Low-beam lights as DRLs. For safety purposes, by no means will I want to disable the DRLs. Just curious if I was the only has different DRL lights on. Thanks again.
Darien


_Modified by darien at 1:26 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (PanEuropean)*

What bothers me about DRLs is the inability to turn the #$%$#% things off while still in gear. I am military and I get sick of being yelled at by the guards to turn on my parking lights as I approach the gateshack at night.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (owr084)*

On some VW vehicles, such as the Golf IV, the DRLs go off when the parking brake is set. So, a sneaky work-around for the guardhouse problem in those cars is to just lift the handbrake up a tiny bit, until the switch in the handle detects movement. I don't know if that would work with an Eos - does the Eos have an electric handbrake?
Michael


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (PanEuropean)*

yes, the DRLs go off as soon as one starts lifting the parking break on the Eos.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_yes, the DRLs go off as soon as one starts lifting the parking break on the Eos.

But lifting the parking brake (at least on my Passat) then causes a loud chime to go off and display a message in the MFD...


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*

DRL should be your low beam as everyone has already pointed out to you. Some manufactures have DRL running through the Hi-Beam in order to extend low beam bulb life but they run at reduced power. Since there are no DRL requirements in EU, the quicker fix for German manufactures is to run the low beam.
If I were you, I would buy a European switch. I used to run my parking lights during the day just to shut off my DRLs in order the extended the bulb life of my aftermarket, expensive bulbs.
Otherwise, disable DRL with a Vag-Com but there are definitely some advantages to having some lighting on during the day for additional visibility.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (1stVR6)*

Thanks for the clarification, Rick.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone know what fixture the 3.2 (V6) uses for the DRL's ? I'm assuming since it's a bi-xenon, it would use the parking or city light. Anyone with the 3.2 willing to share







?


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
But lifting the parking brake (at least on my Passat) then causes a loud chime to go off and display a message in the MFD...

My 02 Jetta did this as well. I've never tried it on my 06, but I'll bet it's the same. My gate guards have bugged me before as well.
I rented a U-Haul rental truck once that had a headlight switch position that turned them off, but it was a momentary contact type and the next time the truck was started the lights were back on. That was a neat trick!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_Anyone know what fixture the 3.2 (V6) uses for the DRL's ? I'm assuming since it's a bi-xenon, it would use the parking or city light. 

Without having seen a 3.2 with the xenon lights, I'm going to guess that it just uses the low beam xenon lamp at normal power. That's what my Phaeton uses, also what a Golf IV with xenon lights uses.
Michael


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Without having seen a 3.2 with the xenon lights, I'm going to guess that it just uses the low beam xenon lamp at normal power. That's what my Phaeton uses, also what a Golf IV with xenon lights uses.
Michael

Another reason to disable the DRLs... Them Xenon bulbs ain't cheap ya no...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (1stVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1stVR6* »_Another reason to disable the DRLs... Them Xenon bulbs ain't cheap ya no...

I've never had one burn out, nor have I ever heard of any Phaeton owner who has ever had a xenon bulb burn out. However...
...in the unlikely event that a xenon bulb does burn out, you will be pleased to know that it is covered by the new car warranty. Just have a look in the book - xenon bulbs are covered for the full length of the warranty. For a North American Eos, that is 4 years or 50,000 miles, parts and labour.
Michael


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I read about the xenon bulbs last 3000-4000 hours? Basically the lifetime of your car. That's why you never heard people had xenon bulbs burn out.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmm. Well, I've never heard of a car with bi-xenons using the low-beam as the DRL's, but then again I've only seen one or two Phaeton's or R32 Golf's on the road (unfortunately).


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

I do understand the safety issue when it comes to DRL. I don't use much parking brake almost never, and I hate to sit in parking running heat or A/C in summer and have the lights on. DRL supposed to be off when you have the car in P.(park) like Lincoln has. I keep my lights on Auto and they do come on right way on low visibility like fog, rain, and when temp goes below 39, early in the morning and when I drive on highway I turn them ON anyway to make my self more visible. I like to have more control on my lights and I do take safety very serious. MB and BMW have on option to turn them on/off from MFD.


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_I read about the xenon bulbs last 3000-4000 hours? Basically the lifetime of your car. That's why you never heard people had xenon bulbs burn out.

We can debate this issue too... Please, just trust me, Xenons burn out. Sylvania is one of my supplier, so is Philips... If that's not good enough, I saw a 5-series the other day with one Xenon burned out.
Otherwise, do the math yourself. 4000hr life/4 hours per day average (If used for DRL even longer) = 1000 days/365days = 2.74 Years.
If you lease, then this is not an issue for you since you don't care about the care beyond the warranty period.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (1stVR6)*

I was at the Orlando Autoshow last week and in the BMW display they had both a 6 series and a 7 series with one burned out Xenon light.


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*

Hello all,
I posted a similar question on a different thread, but thought I would post here as well.
I am considering purchasing an aftermarket xenon kit. I am being told that because of the DRL being the low-beam headlight that this would cause the xenon ballast to burn up due to lower voltage than intended. 
Is it possible to use VAG (?) to change the DRL from the low-beam to the city light, or to the front turn lamp? If this is done, would the xenon kit work fine then?
I'm not interested in spending $4000+ just to get cornering xenon.
Thanks for any help


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (Timokreon)*

Hi Tim:
On a modern vehicle such as the Eos, the electrical system allows for a great deal of configuration changes to be made by coding the car. So, if you have halogen headlights on your vehicle now, and you retrofit the OEM xenon headlights, you just have to change the coding in the appropriate controller (probably the central electrical controller, that being controller 09) to indicate that xenon headlights are fitted, and the controller will look after the rest of the work.
In the past, some manufacturers designed the electrical system so that halogen bulbs were supplied with a reduced voltage when the low beam bulbs were used as DRLs only. I don't know if VW is still following that practice or not. Back when DRLs were still fairly new on the scene, there was concern that the bulb might burn out prematurely due to greater use. Now, the more sophisticated electrical controllers in modern cars can gently 'ramp up' the voltage supply when the bulb is first turned on, thus eliminating the primary cause of bulb failure, that being thermal shock arising from going from no power to full power instantly. The 'soft dimming' feature that you see on the interior lights is an example of this. It's true that it looks cool, but the real reason behind it is longer bulb life.
It is possible that the Eos may deliver full power to the headlights when they are used as DRLs - this would make sense from a safety point of view, and if the premature failure worries can be addressed with a soft delivery of power to the lamp when it is illuminated, there is really no reason to go to the trouble of running the lamp at reduced power when it is in DRL mode.
I really encourage you to not go with an 'aftermarket' xenon kit. They are crap, pure and simple. If you want the blue colour look, install a quality halogen bulb from a manufacturer such as Phillips or Sylvania. But, please, please, please don't put in some aftermarket 'xenon' kit - the result will be poor road illumination for you, and blinding glare for everyone coming in the opposite direction, or driving ahead of you. That is the reason why these aftermarket xenon kits are illegal in Europe.
Michael

*Archival Note:* related post - H7 Bulbs...one final question


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:16 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (PanEuropean)*

I agree with Michael totally. FYI, the Xenon kit is also illegal in the States. Therefore, lots of companies specifically sold this kit for off-road use only. 


_Modified by darien at 5:45 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_I agree with Michael totally. FYI, the Xenon kit is also illegal in the States. Therefore, lots of companies specifically sold this kit for off-road use only. 

_Modified by darien at 5:45 PM 11-28-2006_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You tell'em darien!


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I just had to comment because I went through a Halogen to HID conversion myself on my Civic. I first bought projector headlights as I thought this would defeat the glare issue, and yes...it does because it allows the light to be shielded from oncoming cars, BUT because a xenon bulb has completely different characteristics in how the light is harnessed from it, the actual beam pattern that was put down on the ground was splotchy and also discoloured (because xenon bulbs have the white light we see on OEM cars...AND a lot of other colored light that is blocked, but when used in a halogen headlight, the shields aren't there and it gets mixed in with the good light and muddles the resulting color on the pavement).
So, I ended up buying an actual projector housing and lens that came from an Audi TT. Because it was designed for the TT, all the reflectors and shields are in place and the beam is flawless. Getting the lens and housing in the aftermarket headlight I bought was quite a challenge though.
All in all, I'm fairly satisfied as the light output is amazing, but the fit and finish are somewhat lacking and because the housing wasn't made to use a xenon bulb, weatherproofing became quite an issue and to this day if it rains more than a little, moisture gets inside the housing and fogs up the lens. It's probably worth it to either spend the money for the OEM lights, or get them from a car that's been in an (unfortunate) accident.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_...get them from a car that's been in an (unfortunate) accident.

Unfortunate for the original owner, perhaps, but manna from heaven for us salvage yard addicts. BTW, did I ever show you the picture of the Phaeton I got my TV tuner from? Talk about having fun... if you want to read all the details (this was a group project), you can find them here: Spotted: UK 2004 W12 - Breaking for Spares.
*Michael at work...*


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_Well, I just had to comment because I went through a Halogen to HID conversion myself on my Civic. I first bought projector headlights as I thought this would defeat the glare issue, and yes...it does because it allows the light to be shielded from oncoming cars, BUT because a xenon bulb has completely different characteristics in how the light is harnessed from it, the actual beam pattern that was put down on the ground was splotchy and also discoloured (because xenon bulbs have the white light we see on OEM cars...AND a lot of other colored light that is blocked, but when used in a halogen headlight, the shields aren't there and it gets mixed in with the good light and muddles the resulting color on the pavement).
So, I ended up buying an actual projector housing and lens that came from an Audi TT. Because it was designed for the TT, all the reflectors and shields are in place and the beam is flawless. Getting the lens and housing in the aftermarket headlight I bought was quite a challenge though.
All in all, I'm fairly satisfied as the light output is amazing, but the fit and finish are somewhat lacking and because the housing wasn't made to use a xenon bulb, weatherproofing became quite an issue and to this day if it rains more than a little, moisture gets inside the housing and fogs up the lens. It's probably worth it to either spend the money for the OEM lights, or get them from a car that's been in an (unfortunate) accident.

This is also one of the reasons aftermarket Xenons are becoming illegal. Say moisture enters the system and your lights go out while you are coming home one night. Lights are considered a safety critical item on vehicles and have to endure a lot of testing before being released. Aftermarket lighting systems can have questionable quality and certainly are not made to the same defect standards.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_When your DRLs are on, which lights are on? Mine is the low beam lights ( the one furthest on the side with magnifying glass projector ones).
Another question is, is there a way to change the settings for the parking lights to be on as the DRL instead? Via VAG-COM I supposed? Or do I need to change my NAR switch to European switch as well?
Please advice, TIA.

OK, so my question is the opposite - I'd like to have all lights on instead of just some of the lights on. 
Other vehicles I've owned allow you to turn on the full headlight system and when the key is taken out of the ignition, then your headlights go off too. You can still turn lights on and off, but by leaving them all on you maintain higher visibilty all around and never have to worry about draining the battery by forgetting them on. Using the "Auto" setting only partially achieves this goal since they'll all come on at night but not during the day - it's just the DRLs during the day.
What are my options for this scenario?








JJ


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_I'd like to have all lights on instead of just some of the lights on. What are my options for this scenario?

That is really easy to accomplish. You just have to code the vehicle to indicate that it is being operated in Scandinavia, where the law requires that all exterior vehicle lighting be on anytime the engine is running. This is the same idea as building the vehicle without any light switch at all - you start the engine, all the lights come on, it's that simple.
I'm not sure exactly how this is accomplished on an Eos, but my guess is that it would be through the central electrical controller. NB that it has no relation to 'language coding' - meaning, what language you choose to have displayed.
Perhaps Sebastian can offer some expert advice here.
Michael


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (PanEuropean)*

Michael already had the right idea and the detail on that is not a secret, so here we go...
...the standard setting for North America is the low beam at 92%, no other lights active and of course all this can be disabled with the handbrake.
...the standard European setting is low beams at 92% and parking lights active - but in this case the handbrake method does not work.
There is also the possibility to set each of these 2 variants but to use the fog lights instead of the low beam!
The actual setting is being made through the central electronics long coding:
Byte 00 Bit 3 - Daytime Running Lights (Scandinavia)
Byte 00 Bit 4 - Daytime Running Lights (North America)
Byte 17 Bit 4 - Front Fog Lights as DRL


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (Theresias)*

Thanks very much Sebastian.
Michael


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (PanEuropean)*

Thank you both for the info!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JJ


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (Canadian Lurker)*

Hi JJ:
I'll be back in Toronto on Monday - with not much to do during December other than retrofitting the OEM TV tuner to my Phaeton, and changing the transmission fluid in it - would you like to get together for a coffee? I have a diagnostic scan tool and can change the coding on your car if you wish.
Michael


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

About to get my 3.2 and am wondering if there is a way to disable the DRL's (bi-xenon) without buying the VAG-COM unit? Is there any way using the MFD to do so? Just wondering if anyone else with the 3.2 w/ bi-xenons would know. Thanks!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Talk very nicely to you dealer ?


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

or Borrow a VAG-COM from someone who already has it, You don't have to BUY it.. you just need to use it for a few minutes


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone near the Los Angeles area with a VAG-COM willing to share







?


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

*DRL's...?*

So ... About 2 months ago....I hooked up with a guy from the VAGCOM site and we tried to VAGcom the car...
The computer would not read the EOS at all...nothing.
We tried everything. AND he does have the latest software build, and we had the right connector...
So my questions are...
WHY didn't it read? Any ideas?
AND...
How can I disable DRL's otherwise, without a EU switch, YET...
I can't seem to VAG it...so whatsup with that?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: DRL's...? (passat06boi)*

You should probably ask the people at ross-tech that. I do know that the car is compatable with vag-com, and that people have had success using it on the car.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: DRL's...? (passat06boi)*

First, there are many different types of VAG-COM adapters out there, but only some of them can read the modules in the Eos. The ones that do work are the HEX+CAN (USB or serial) series or the Micro-CAN. See here for more information: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/canbus.html
I suspect the VAG-COM you used was not CAN capable. I own a HEX-USB+CAN VAG-COm adaptor and have had no problem hooking it up to my Eos.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Could have sworn it was the HEX CAN...
Anyone in CT have this??
Help?
The reason I'm asking is , I'm buying HID's, and I don't want them on unless I turn them on. Ugly DRL's I think...
Thanks guys.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

I disagree. I think HID's on DRLS is VERY nice. You see many Touregs and BMWs have them on too. Especially for winter and raining weather.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

really? do they operate at lower power as well?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

Enable and check your Private Message.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DRL's...? (passat06boi)*

Jonathan:
It's very easy to turn the DRLs off. Just ask your dealer to do it for you next time your car is in for service. If the diagnostic scan tool (the 5051 or 5052) is already hooked up to the car, it's no more than a 15 second job to turn the DRLs off. As far as I know, DRLs are not required by law in the USA, so, there should be no legal issues for you or the dealer to fret about.
You can also turn them off with a VAG-COM, but be aware that the Eos uses long coding.
Michael


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: DRL's...? (passat06boi)*

Contact ROSS TECH -- they can better help you. But you will indeed need a newer version of the VAG COM cable in order to access the newer CAN BUS systems out there. Some older cables will not work.
To disable the DRL's use the DIY posted over on the Mk5 forums. Its identical for the EOS and it takes all of but 45 seconds to get in, find, and change. Very easy to DIY with a proper VAG COM and cable.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Urg... Can't find anyone with the +can interface nearby..
and dealerships say they "cannot, because it's a safety system. we can't disable them" BS?
Maybe i can live with them...i just dont have to like them.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

One thing to consider though. I got auto insurance discounts with EOs having the DRLs.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_Urg... Can't find anyone with the +can interface nearby..
and dealerships say they "cannot, because it's a safety system. we can't disable them" BS?
Maybe i can live with them...i just dont have to like them.

Try looking here 
http://www20.brinkster.com/beo...m.asp


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

awesome OWR thanks!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_Maybe i can live with them...i just dont have to like them.

Do not hook up the HIDs with the DRLs activated. It will burn out the ballasts.
Long coding changes are very easy with VAG-COM HEX+CAN. If you want HIDs and DRLs, you have two choices: either change the resolution of the DRLs to 100% (full power) or do what I did on my roommate's Jetta 2.0t -- VAG the foglights as the DRLs (the coolest option in my opinion).


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

yikes. thanks for that info.
in that case...i will def. be looking for the +can ...


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
Do not hook up the HIDs with the DRLs activated. It will burn out the ballasts.


But what about the 3.2 then? With the technology package you get bi-xenon lights and it also has the DRLs.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
But what about the 3.2 then? With the technology package you get bi-xenon lights and it also has the DRLs. 

The 3.2 has the xenons on all the time. With the headlight switch to the "off" position, the xenon low-beam comes on at what appears to be full-intensity and acts as the DRL.
I have bought the VAG.COM interface as I do not like DRL's, and really hate not having the control of my lighting system. I would appreciate if *Shaka* would post a link to the conversation on the MkV site being referenced.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_But what about the 3.2 then? With the technology package you get bi-xenon lights and it also has the DRLs. 

Nothing to worry about. My Phaeton has 4 xenon headlights at the front, and I have DRL's activated.
The key issue is this: If you have halogen headlights, only 90% power is supplied to the bulb when it is used as a DRL. This helps prolong halogen bulb life. If you have xenon headlights, 100% power is supplied to the bulb when it is used as a DRL. This is for two reasons: First, the xenon 'arc' will not ignite at less than 100% power, and second, the ballast system for the xenon bulb will be damaged if it is run at reduced power (e.g. 90%) for a long period of time.
Because the xenon bulb has no filament in it, you don't have to worry about the bulb burning out - that is a non-issue. The light is caused by the gas in the bulb ionizing, not by a filament being heated up and subsequently glowing.
Michael


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_I have bought the VAG.COM interface as I do not like DRL's, and really hate not having the control of my lighting system. I would appreciate if *Shaka* would post a link to the conversation on the MkV site being referenced.









Check out this thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2856309
Everything in that first PDF file that talks about the mk5 is applicable to our car. It is identical. With that information I was able to dig deeper into the EOS just as if it were a Mk5, and set various things.
With that PDF info, you can easily see how to make it honk (or not honk ) when you lock/unlock the keyless entry. Disable DRLs. Make the car auto lock at ~10mph, etc. MANY features... good luck!


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Shaka)*

Hey thanks so much ! I'll be on my way in no time . . now all I need is for that Eos to arrive at the dealership. *tick tock . . tick tock*


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_









1 - Low-beam lights
2 - High-beam lights
3 - Parking lights
4 - Turn Signal lights
5 - Fog lights

_Modified by darien at 10:12 AM 11-26-2006_

I have an odd problem... I think... I have a 2.oT with a manual headlight switch.... US standard.. So when i rlesease the parking brake, I noticed that the headlights came on.. Ok.. no problem probably just the DRL as the panel indicated. Then when I switch on the proper headlights, the lighting increases ever ever so slightly... parely perceptable... High beams work fine...
So i'm wondering.. is the headlight/daylight driving light squirrely? 
To use Darian's image above as a reference:
when I release the parking brakes, with the headlight switch in the off position, I get the low beams (1) coming on at full intensity... The DRL light goes on in the Dash. 
when I turn on the headlights, I see no change in the intensity from the lowbeam area (1) and I see a really dim light go on in the high beam area (2) go on, and the interior nightime illumination goes on. 
highbeams appear to work fine as do the fog lights. 
As an additional variable, I had a pioneer D3 navigation stereo installed in the car. I get the following anomalies:
1) nightmode does not work in the unit where it taps off the headlight switch to see if the nightmode should be on. The displays remain in daylight mode... 
2) to access the features reserved for when the car is at standstill, I have to a) engage the parking brake and B) turn off the headlights!!!!!!








Not sure if they are related but it sounds fishy!! I'm having the service techs look into it.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
I have an odd problem... I think... I have a 2.oT with a manual headlight switch.... US standard.. So when i release the parking brake, I noticed that the headlights came on.. Ok.. no problem probably just the DRL as the panel indicated. Then when I switch on the proper headlights, the lighting increases ever ever so slightly... barely perceptible... High beams work fine...
So i'm wondering.. is the headlight/daylight driving light squirrely? 
To use Darian's image above as a reference:
when I release the parking brakes, with the headlight switch in the off position, I get the low beams (1) coming on at full intensity... The DRL light goes on in the Dash. 
when I turn on the headlights, I see no change in the intensity from the lowbeam area (1) and I see a really dim light go on in the high beam area (2) go on, and the interior nightime illumination goes on. 

This is *normal*. If you read up at the top of this page, DRLs are set at 92% standard, so it probably seems like they are full-intensity at first, and the change it barely noticeable.
Parking lights and dash and taillights come on with headlights "ON".
This is why I don't like DRLs-- I would rather the rest come on with them, *especially the taillights*.

_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_As an additional variable, I had a pioneer D3 navigation stereo installed in the car. I get the following anomalies:
1) nightmode does not work in the unit where it taps off the headlight switch to see if the nightmode should be on. The displays remain in daylight mode... 
2) to access the features reserved for when the car is at standstill, I have to a) engage the parking brake and B) turn off the headlights!!!!!!








Not sure if they are related but it sounds fishy!! I'm having the service techs look into it. 

I'm not sure about this one. Do you really have to turn headlights OFF, or will it work with headlights ON? (not the DRLs, but turning it to "real" ON)
It could think that Daytime Running Lights == Daytime
The parking brake is part of what has me thinking that, since it is a hack that some people have suggested for making your DRLs turn off as you go past your post's guardhouse.
William


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: DRL - Daytime Running Lights (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
This is *normal*. If you read up at the top of this page, DRLs are set at 92% standard, so it probably seems like they are full-intensity at first, and the change it barely noticeable.
Parking lights and dash and taillights come on with headlights "ON".
This is why I don't like DRLs-- I would rather the rest come on with them, *especially the taillights*.
yeah I just caught Theresias' post.. thank you. Yeah..92% for daylight... wow.. on my saturn.. they took the high beams that squirts light straight ahead and had those operate at like 15%... this way the light used the foward projection of the high beam refectors to cary the minimal amount of light as far as possible. Very effective. when you hit the headlights, there was a big diffeence in the amunt of light...
It really seems od that the Eos would waste so much energy on the high beams... thats just stupid. period. The high beams are designed to project light the farthest.. it makes sense to use the high beam lights at a lesser intensity than the low bams at near full!!!


kghia said:


> I'm not sure about this one. Do you really have to turn headlights OFF, or will it work with headlights ON? (not the DRLs, but turning it to "real" ON)






kghia said:


> For some items in the function and settings menu, the headlights have to be off... basically anything that required the handbrake bypass it seems...
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
> It could think that Daytime Running Lights == Daytime
> ...


----------

